
Netizenship – A Tool to find the membership of a given username in popular sites - rahulrajpl
Hi all,<p>This is my first submit. Apologies for any mistakes.<p>I have written a small tool for finding out the membership of a given username with popular websites like Facebook, Twitter, etc. Around 30+ websites are covered as of now.<p>The tool is open-sourced at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rahulrajpl&#x2F;netizenship<p>It can be tested&#x2F;used via &#x27;pip install netizenship&#x27;<p>Regards, Rahul
======
rahulrajpl
for system wide install use 'sudo'

